# Pros? Cons?



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

My new HMPK male flaring. I would love to know what the Pros and Cons to his overall form/conformation are, as I'm learning to recognize them.  Feedback appreciated!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

He has a nice dorsal, a very nice dorsal! His tail could be shaped a bit better, and could be just a smidge longer. He has a nice topline. His scales are a little messy looking, I can't tell if its his color or they're just messy. Are you thinking of breeding him?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I was thinking that I might. Maybe a to a nicely finned HM or HMPK? What do you think?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*Yeah*

And his scales aren't as messy as the photo makes them look, but he does have splashes of the pale pink and gold along his body like his fins. O: he also built a lovely bubble nest while I was at school today.  just thought I'd comend him for that!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

If you breed him to a nice HMPK female, with clean scales and symmetrical finnage, I think you'll get some nice offspring! If you breed him to a HM female I think you'll also get some nice offspring, but you may end up with some tail thats are too long to be considered HMPKs but too short to be considered HMs

I found some females on aquabid that I think would cross well with him!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303403918
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303404603
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303457479
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303617618
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303678809
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1303283412
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1303353264
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1303355519


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Those are some pretty girls! I really like the red, but am trying to only buy from US sellers. (bah shipping costs) I'll have to keep my eye out for one around here...Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple of the ones I posted are from US sellers  

These 4 are all in the US 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303403918
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303404603
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303617618
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303678809


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I really like the yellow, and the red. Thanks for the links, what do you think about this girl?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303404055


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Overall his fins are decent. His anal needs work though.


----------

